# UFO Crash Landing



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

A couple weekends ago I set up my UFO crash landing prop on the roof inspired by Dave Lowe's drawings. I don't believe I ever showed this here so here ya go!









Let me know any thoughts or suggestions you may have! Happy Halloween! :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very fun. A little fog machine for smoke and maybe a strobe would really add to the crash landing effect!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

that is great! do people actually notice it on top of your house though?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This could just make me believe in UFOs. Nice.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too cute. I like it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol....works for me!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love it and I'm all for the fogger/strobe idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, he's so cute


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Kraken, actually last year not very many people noticed it but after changing locations on the roof slightly and cutting down a tree (obviously not just so you can see the UFO) it gets a lot of cars passing by to slow down a bit! I am pretty happy with it  It really isn't supposed to be an immaculate prop by any means.. really my thought in mind was maybe if more people saw it before Halloween, more people would come down my street on Halloween night since I do all the big decorations the day of!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love his facial expression!


----------

